# Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion RoundUp February 18, 2018



## terry

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion RoundUp February 18, 2018

FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 16, 2018 

Wisconsin Deer from Now-Quarantined PA Lancaster County Farm Tests Positive for Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/wisconsin-deer-from-now-quarantined-pa.html

FRIDAY, JANUARY 26, 2018 

WISCONSIN REPORTS 588 CWD TSE PRION POSITIVE CASES FOR 2017 WITH 4170 CASES CONFIRMED TO DATE

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/wisconsin-reports-588-cwd-tse-prion.html

MONDAY, FEBRUARY 12, 2018 

Pennsylvania CWD TSE Prion has been found in captive deer in Huntingdon and Lancaster counties

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/pennsylvania-cwd-tse-prion-has-been.html

SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 17, 2018 

Montana Special Hunts 9 more cases CWD TSE Prion to date, more samples still pending

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/montana-special-hunts-9-more-cases-cwd.html

FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 09, 2018 

Mississippi Chronic Wasting Disease confirmed in a White-tailed Deer

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/mississippi-chronic-wasting-disease.html

TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 13, 2018 

*** MISSISSIPPI STATE DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH Chronic Wasting Disease: Public Health Recommendations ***

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/mississippi-state-department-of-health.html

WEDNESDAY, NOVEMBER 22, 2017 

Minnesota Chronic Wasting Disease discovered in Winona County farm

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/11/minnesota-chronic-wasting-disease.html

FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 24, 2017 

Todd Robbins-Miller President of Minnesota Deer Farmers Association is oblivious to Chronic Wasting 
CWD TSE PRION DISEASE risk factors

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/11/todd-robbins-miller-president-of.html

WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 24, 2018

TEXAS CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD TSE PRION MOUNTING, JUMPS TO 79 CASES TO DATE

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/texas-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-tse.html

FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 16, 2018 

Texas Deer Breeders Continue fight against the state’s wildlife agency and its regulations trying to contain CWD TSE Prion

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/texas-deer-breeders-continue-fight.html

WEDNESDAY, FEBRUARY 07, 2018 

New Mexico Bans All Live Cervid Importation Due To CWD TSE Prion still NO Final 2017 Positives Update for N.M.

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/new-mexico-bans-all-live-cervid.html

FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 09, 2018 

Virginia 2017 Hunt Confirms 16 Cases Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/virginia-2017-hunt-confirms-16-cases.html

MONDAY, FEBRUARY 05, 2018 

Nebraska Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion 2017 Survey Confirms 203 Positives From 1,807 
Deer Sampled

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/nebraska-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html

SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 03, 2018 

Arkansas Reports 346 Positive CWD TSE Prion cases found as of January 8, 2018

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/arkansas-reports-346-positive-cwd-tse.html

THURSDAY, FEBRUARY 08, 2018 

Utah Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion Update to date from 2017 Hunting Season

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/utah-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-tse.html

TUESDAY, JANUARY 30, 2018 

Colorado Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion 7/2015-6/2016 Results (2017?)

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/colorado-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html

THURSDAY, JANUARY 25, 2018 

Ohio Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prioin aka mad deer update 2016-2017 SEASON SUMMARY

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/ohio-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-tse.html

SATURDAY, JANUARY 20, 2018

Pennsylvania CWD TSE Prion Cases Explodes 51 deer from the 2017-18 hunting seasons have 
tested positive for CWD majority of samples collected still are being analyzed

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/pennsylvania-cwd-tse-prion-cases.html

WEDNESDAY, JANUARY 24, 2018 

Illinois Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion cases mounting with 75 confirmed 2017 and 685 total to date

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/illinois-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd.html

THURSDAY, FEBRUARY 08, 2018

Iowa DNR Wayne County Confirms CWD with 7 additional CWD positive tests so far from deer in northeast from 2017 season

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/iowa-dnr-wayne-county-confirms-cwd-with.html

SATURDAY, FEBRUARY 10, 2018 
Chronic wasting disease management in ranched elk using rectal biopsy testing Research Paper 09 Feb 2018

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/chronic-wasting-disease-management-in.html

January 14, 2018

Michigan’s Chronic Wasting Disease Working Group Recommendations Report to the Natural Resources Commission Prepared December 2017 CWD Confirmed Cases holding for now at 57 cases

http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,4579,7-186-81018_25806-357110--,00.html

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/michigans-chronic-wasting-disease.html

Michigan UPDATE, see also ;

Addressing deer disease: DNR, MSU collaborate on deer movement study in south-central Michigan 
Contact: Dwayne Etter (DNR), 517-284-4725 or David Williams (MSU), 517-917-0716 Agency: Natural Resources

Jan. 30, 2018 

Michigan State University and the Michigan Department of Natural Resources will be placing location-tracking collars on white-tailed deer in south-central Michigan as part of a multiyear study of deer disease, including chronic wasting disease.

http://www.michigan.gov/som/0,4669,7-192-47796-458819--,00.html

January 14, 2018

Missouri MDC REPORTS 15 NEW CASES OF CWD TSE Prion in Deer

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/missouri-mdc-reports-15-new-cases-of.html

MONDAY, JANUARY 29, 2018 

Wyoming, Hanna, WGFD diagnosed chronic wasting disease (CWD) for the first time in Deer Hunt Area 161

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/wyoming-hanna-wgfd-diagnosed-chronic.html

MONDAY, JANUARY 29, 2018 

North Dakota CWD Confirmed whitetail buck and a mule deer doe 2017 deer gun season from unit 3F2

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/north-dakota-cwd-confirmed-whitetail.html

TUESDAY, DECEMBER 12, 2017 

*** Chronic Wasting Disease CWD TSE Prion (aka mad deer disease) Update USA December 14, 2017 ***

(zoonosis and environmental risk factors towards the bottom, after state by state reports)

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/12/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-tse-prion.html

MONDAY, MARCH 13, 2017 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD TSE PRION UDATE March 13, 2017

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/03/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-tse-prion.html

SATURDAY, JANUARY 14, 2017 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD TSE PRION GLOBAL UPDATE JANUARY 14, 2017

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/01/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-tse-prion.html

Terry S. Singeltary Sr.


----------



## ezcaller

Terry I have read only a few of these reports surrounding the Great lakes areas .Have they found any thing different and is anyone cautioning to the dangers of consuming.


----------



## terry

ezcaller said:


> Terry I have read only a few of these reports surrounding the Great lakes areas .Have they found any thing different and is anyone cautioning to the dangers of consuming.



here is what i had on who is cautioning about what with relations to cwd tse prion and zoonosis potential, or has it already happened as sporadic cjd, i have put all recent science on cwd tse prion zoonosis from prion conference 2015, 2016, and 2017 in the Mississippi Health report link, and there was a recent article with a map of the GL area that might help ;

Surveillance for the disease is ongoing, and DNR added a new nine-township Core CWD Area in Montcalm and Kent counties in late 2017.










Deer check stations in Michigan. Image: Michigan Department of Natural Resources.



Also, the confirmation of CWD in a free-ranging deer from Montcalm County last September led to the mandatory testing of heads for all deer harvested by hunters within 72 hours and within 5 miles of the core area.

“We continue to test deer from portions of Montcalm and Ionia counties that were harvested during the special January deer season,” Niewoonder said. “There are at least 34 deer from Montcalm County that are either confirmed or suspected CWD-positive from this past deer season.”


http://greatlakesecho.org/2018/02/02/michigan-cranks-up-testing-deer-for-chronic-wasting-disease/

http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,4579,7-186-76711_78204-357110--,00.html


see; *** (4) CWD transmission to humans has already occurred.


ZOONOTIC CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD TSE PRION UPDATE ???

here is the latest;

Cervid to human prion transmission 

Kong, Qingzhong 

Case Western Reserve University, Cleveland, OH, United States 

Abstract 

Prion disease is transmissible and invariably fatal. Chronic wasting disease (CWD) is the prion disease affecting deer, elk and moose, and it is a widespread and expanding epidemic affecting 22 US States and 2 Canadian provinces so far. CWD poses the most serious zoonotic prion transmission risks in North America because of huge venison consumption (>6 million deer/elk hunted and consumed annually in the USA alone), significant prion infectivity in muscles and other tissues/fluids from CWD-affected cervids, and usually high levels of individual exposure to CWD resulting from consumption of the affected animal among often just family and friends. However, we still do not know whether CWD prions can infect humans in the brain or peripheral tissues or whether clinical/asymptomatic CWD zoonosis has already occurred, and we have no essays to reliably detect CWD infection in humans. We hypothesize that: 

(1) The classic CWD prion strain can infect humans at low levels in the brain and peripheral lymphoid tissues; 

(2) The cervid-to-human transmission barrier is dependent on the cervid prion strain and influenced by the host (human) prion protein (PrP) primary sequence; 

(3) Reliable essays can be established to detect CWD infection in humans;and 
*** (4) CWD transmission to humans has already occurred. 

We will test these hypotheses in 4 Aims using transgenic (Tg) mouse models and complementary in vitro approaches. 

Aim 1 will prove that the classical CWD strain may infect humans in brain or peripheral lymphoid tissues at low levels by conducting systemic bioassays in a set of "humanized" Tg mouse lines expressing common human PrP variants using a number of CWD isolates at varying doses and routes. Experimental "human CWD" samples will also be generated for Aim 3. 

Aim 2 will test the hypothesis that the cervid-to-human prion transmission barrier is dependent on prion strain and influenced by the host (human) PrP sequence by examining and comparing the transmission efficiency and phenotypes of several atypical/unusual CWD isolates/strains as well as a few prion strains from other species that have adapted to cervid PrP sequence, utilizing the same panel of humanized Tg mouse lines as in Aim 1. 
Aim 3 will establish reliable essays for detection and surveillance of CWD infection in humans by examining in details the clinical, pathological, biochemical and in vitro seeding properties of existing and future experimental "human CWD" samples generated from Aims 1-2 and compare them with those of common sporadic human Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (sCJD) prions. 

Aim 4 will attempt to detect clinical CWD-affected human cases by examining a significant number of brain samples from prion-affected human subjects in the USA and Canada who have consumed venison from CWD-endemic areas utilizing the criteria and essays established in Aim 3. The findings from this proposal will greatly advance our understandings on the potential and characteristics of cervid prion transmission in humans, establish reliable essays for CWD zoonosis and potentially discover the first case(s) of CWD infection in humans. 
Public Health Relevance There are significant and increasing human exposure to cervid prions because chronic wasting disease (CWD, a widespread and highly infectious prion disease among deer and elk in North America) continues spreading and consumption of venison remains popular, but our understanding on cervid-to-human prion transmission is still very limited, raising public health concerns. This proposal aims to define the zoonotic risks of cervid prions and set up and apply essays to detect CWD zoonosis using mouse models and in vitro methods. The findings will greatly expand our knowledge on the potentials and characteristics of cervid prion transmission in humans, establish reliable essays for such infections and may discover the first case(s) of CWD infection in humans. 
Funding Agency Agency National Institute of Health (NIH) 

Institute National Institute of Neurological Disorders and Stroke (NINDS) 
Type Research Project (R01) 
Project # 1R01NS088604-01A1 
Application # 9037884 
Study Section Cellular and Molecular Biology of Neurodegeneration Study Section (CMND) 
Program Officer Wong, May 
Project Start 2015-09-30 
Project End 2019-07-31 
Budget Start 2015-09-30 
Budget End 2016-07-31 
Support Year 1 
Fiscal Year 2015 
Total Cost $337,507 
Indirect Cost $118,756 
Institution 
Name Case Western Reserve University 
Department Pathology 
Type Schools of Medicine 
DUNS # 077758407 
City Cleveland 
State OH 
Country United States 
Zip Code 44106 

http://grantome.com/grant/NIH/R01-NS088604-01A1 http://grantome.com/grant/NIH/R01-NS088604-01A1

see what Mississippi Health, CDC, and Canada Health et al, and more are saying here ;

TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 13, 2018 

MISSISSIPPI STATE DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH Chronic Wasting Disease: Public Health Recommendations

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/02/mississippi-state-department-of-health.html



kind regards, terry


----------



## ezcaller

Thank you!Ted Rize


----------



## otcarcher

Proof positive of the lengths one will go to link sporadic CJD with CWD, when no such link exists....anywhere. Fear-mongering anti-meat agenda, pure and simple. This "Crusade" of yours started by trying to link cattle to sporadic CJD. When that failed, you moved on to deer and CWD. Your agenda-driven history is well known and well documented in multiple other states. Michigan is just next on your list, until people here wise up to your agenda as well.


----------



## terry

otcarcher said:


> Proof positive of the lengths one will go to link sporadic CJD with CWD, when no such link exists....anywhere. Fear-mongering anti-meat agenda, pure and simple. This "Crusade" of yours started by trying to link cattle to sporadic CJD. When that failed, you moved on to deer and CWD. Your agenda-driven history is well known and well documented in multiple other states. Michigan is just next on your list, until people here wise up to your agenda as well.



otcarcher, you are either not paying attention, or your just oblivious to science, or just another person from the industry (take your pick) that likes to pass fake news/science, either way, i don't care, the science speaks for itself, and anyone with any kind of brain can see for themselves, and make their own minds up. as i said before, go to pubmed and search the word sporadic or spontaneous, and there is a laundry list of different diseases linked to both, simply meaning they don't know. sporadic alone hits 51329 hits, see;

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=sporadic

BUT now, science has shown that indeed BSE, Scrapie, and CWD, can and has been linked to sporadic spontaneous creutzfeldt jakob disease sCJD by peer review studies, by scientist. but to have a Government admit that in print has not happened yet. with nvCJD to BSE it took 10 years and the science was staring them in the face, as now CWD TSE Prion in cervid. i just posted all the latest peer review science here, no advertisements, not making any money from this, it's just science, for those that want see for themselves, all the source links are there, it's just science, don't be scared, make your own minds up for Petes sake, or, just take old otcarcher, post: 6656454, member: 103301 word for it...LMAO!

2014 

***Moreover, L-BSE has been transmitted more easily to transgenic mice overexpressing a human PrP [13,14] or to primates [15,16] than C-BSE. 

***It has been suggested that some sporadic CJD subtypes in humans may result from an exposure to the L-BSE agent. 

*** Lending support to this hypothesis, pathological and biochemical similarities have been observed between L-BSE and an sCJD subtype (MV genotype at codon 129 of PRNP) [17], and between L-BSE infected non-human primate and another sCJD subtype (MM genotype) [15]. 

snip... 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4213560/pdf/viruses-06-03766.pdf

Title: Transmission of scrapie prions to primate after an extended silent incubation period) 
*** In complement to the recent demonstration that humanized mice are susceptible to scrapie, we report here the first observation of direct transmission of a natural classical scrapie isolate to a macaque after a 10-year incubation period. Neuropathologic examination revealed all of the features of a prion disease: spongiform change, neuronal loss, and accumulation of PrPres throughout the CNS. 

*** This observation strengthens the questioning of the harmlessness of scrapie to humans, at a time when protective measures for human and animal health are being dismantled and reduced as c-BSE is considered controlled and being eradicated. 
*** Our results underscore the importance of precautionary and protective measures and the necessity for long-term experimental transmission studies to assess the zoonotic potential of other animal prion strains. 

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?SEQ_NO_115=313160

Transmission data also revealed that several scrapie prions propagate in HuPrP-Tg mice with efficiency comparable to that of cattle BSE. While the efficiency of transmission at primary passage was low, subsequent passages resulted in a highly virulent prion disease in both Met129 and Val129 mice. 

Transmission of the different scrapie isolates in these mice leads to the emergence of prion strain phenotypes that showed similar characteristics to those displayed by MM1 or VV2 sCJD prion. 

These results demonstrate that scrapie prions have a zoonotic potential and raise new questions about the possible link between animal and human prions. 

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19336896.2016.1163048?journalCode=kprn20

*** WDA 2016 NEW YORK *** 

*** We found that CWD adapts to a new host more readily than BSE and that human PrP was unexpectedly prone to misfolding by CWD prions. In addition, we investigated the role of specific regions of the bovine, deer and human PrP protein in resistance to conversion by prions from another species. We have concluded that the human protein has a region that confers unusual susceptibility to conversion by CWD prions. 

Wildlife Disease Risk Communication Research Contributes to Wildlife Trust Administration Exploring perceptions about chronic wasting disease risks among wildlife and agriculture professionals and stakeholders 

http://www.wda2016.org/uploads/5/8/6/1/58613359/wda_2016_conference_proceedings_low_res.pdf

http://bovineprp.blogspot.com/2017/12/

http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com/2010/09/atypical-bse-strains-and-sporadic-cjd.html

http://prionunitusaupdate.blogspot.com/2017/07/why-us-needs-to-continue-prion-disease.html

http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com.ar/2017/07/usda-oie-alabama-atypical-l-type-base.html

Sunday, February 25, 2018 

PRION ROUND TABLE CONFERENCE 2018 MAY, 22-25 A REVIEW

http://prionconference.blogspot.com/2018/02/prion-round-table-conference-2018-may.html

p.s., but don't forget from day one what BSE Inquiry scientist said;

Volume 2: Science 

*4. The link between BSE and vCJD* 

1 Increased ascertainment (ie, increased identification of cases as a result of greater awareness of the condition) seems unlikely, as other groups exposed to risk, such as butchers and veterinarians, do not appear to have been affected. The CJD in farmers seems to be similar to other sporadic CJD in age of onset, in respect to glycosylation patterns, and in strain-typing in experimental mice. Some farmers are heterozygous for the methionine/valine variant at codon 129, and their lymphoreticular system (LRS) does not contain the high levels of PrPSc found in vCJD. It remains a remote possibility that when older people contract CJD from BSE the resulting phenotype is like sporadic CJD and is distinct from the vCJD phenotype in younger people.

kind regards, terry


----------



## otcarcher

Complete nonsense, Terry. In order for CWD to cause sporadic CJD in humans, it would have to jump the species barrier. There is no evidence of such occurrence anywhere. This is simply more of your unsubstantiated cut and paste fear-mongering anti-meat agenda from a high-school dropout. I understand the science. I have a degree in it.


----------



## noshow

I see that news channel 3 Iteam is running a special tomorrow night about cwd here in Michigan. It's called fear of infection. Should be interesting.


----------



## 357Maximum

terry said:


> otcarcher, you are either not paying attention, or your just oblivious to science, or just another person from the industry (take your pick) that likes to pass fake news/science, either way, i don't care, the science speaks for itself, and anyone with any kind of brain can see for themselves, and make their own minds up. as i said before, go to pubmed and search the word sporadic or spontaneous, and there is a laundry list of different diseases linked to both, simply meaning they don't know. sporadic alone hits 51329 hits, see;
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=sporadic
> 
> BUT now, science has shown that indeed BSE, Scrapie, and CWD, can and has been linked to sporadic spontaneous creutzfeldt jakob disease sCJD by peer review studies, by scientist. but to have a Government admit that in print has not happened yet. with nvCJD to BSE it took 10 years and the science was staring them in the face, as now CWD TSE Prion in cervid. i just posted all the latest peer review science here, no advertisements, not making any money from this, it's just science, for those that want see for themselves, all the source links are there, it's just science, don't be scared, make your own minds up for Petes sake, or, just take old otcarcher, post: 6656454, member: 103301 word for it...LMAO!
> 
> 2014
> 
> ***Moreover, L-BSE has been transmitted more easily to transgenic mice overexpressing a human PrP [13,14] or to primates [15,16] than C-BSE.
> 
> ***It has been suggested that some sporadic CJD subtypes in humans may result from an exposure to the L-BSE agent.
> 
> *** Lending support to this hypothesis, pathological and biochemical similarities have been observed between L-BSE and an sCJD subtype (MV genotype at codon 129 of PRNP) [17], and between L-BSE infected non-human primate and another sCJD subtype (MM genotype) [15].
> 
> snip...
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4213560/pdf/viruses-06-03766.pdf
> 
> Title: Transmission of scrapie prions to primate after an extended silent incubation period)
> *** In complement to the recent demonstration that humanized mice are susceptible to scrapie, we report here the first observation of direct transmission of a natural classical scrapie isolate to a macaque after a 10-year incubation period. Neuropathologic examination revealed all of the features of a prion disease: spongiform change, neuronal loss, and accumulation of PrPres throughout the CNS.
> 
> *** This observation strengthens the questioning of the harmlessness of scrapie to humans, at a time when protective measures for human and animal health are being dismantled and reduced as c-BSE is considered controlled and being eradicated.
> *** Our results underscore the importance of precautionary and protective measures and the necessity for long-term experimental transmission studies to assess the zoonotic potential of other animal prion strains.
> 
> http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?SEQ_NO_115=313160
> 
> Transmission data also revealed that several scrapie prions propagate in HuPrP-Tg mice with efficiency comparable to that of cattle BSE. While the efficiency of transmission at primary passage was low, subsequent passages resulted in a highly virulent prion disease in both Met129 and Val129 mice.
> 
> Transmission of the different scrapie isolates in these mice leads to the emergence of prion strain phenotypes that showed similar characteristics to those displayed by MM1 or VV2 sCJD prion.
> 
> These results demonstrate that scrapie prions have a zoonotic potential and raise new questions about the possible link between animal and human prions.
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19336896.2016.1163048?journalCode=kprn20
> 
> *** WDA 2016 NEW YORK ***
> 
> *** We found that CWD adapts to a new host more readily than BSE and that human PrP was unexpectedly prone to misfolding by CWD prions. In addition, we investigated the role of specific regions of the bovine, deer and human PrP protein in resistance to conversion by prions from another species. We have concluded that the human protein has a region that confers unusual susceptibility to conversion by CWD prions.
> 
> Wildlife Disease Risk Communication Research Contributes to Wildlife Trust Administration Exploring perceptions about chronic wasting disease risks among wildlife and agriculture professionals and stakeholders
> 
> http://www.wda2016.org/uploads/5/8/6/1/58613359/wda_2016_conference_proceedings_low_res.pdf
> 
> http://bovineprp.blogspot.com/2017/12/
> 
> http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com/2010/09/atypical-bse-strains-and-sporadic-cjd.html
> 
> http://prionunitusaupdate.blogspot.com/2017/07/why-us-needs-to-continue-prion-disease.html
> 
> http://bse-atypical.blogspot.com.ar/2017/07/usda-oie-alabama-atypical-l-type-base.html
> 
> Sunday, February 25, 2018
> 
> PRION ROUND TABLE CONFERENCE 2018 MAY, 22-25 A REVIEW
> 
> http://prionconference.blogspot.com/2018/02/prion-round-table-conference-2018-may.html
> 
> p.s., but don't forget from day one what BSE Inquiry scientist said;
> 
> Volume 2: Science
> 
> *4. The link between BSE and vCJD*
> 
> 1 Increased ascertainment (ie, increased identification of cases as a result of greater awareness of the condition) seems unlikely, as other groups exposed to risk, such as butchers and veterinarians, do not appear to have been affected. The CJD in farmers seems to be similar to other sporadic CJD in age of onset, in respect to glycosylation patterns, and in strain-typing in experimental mice. Some farmers are heterozygous for the methionine/valine variant at codon 129, and their lymphoreticular system (LRS) does not contain the high levels of PrPSc found in vCJD. It remains a remote possibility that when older people contract CJD from BSE the resulting phenotype is like sporadic CJD and is distinct from the vCJD phenotype in younger people.
> 
> kind regards, terry



Thank You for posting the info. Too bad those that would rather stick their head in the dirt and treat CWD as just a distraction to protect their almighty trophy antler obsession give you so much grief over it. If I ever shoot a deer with CWD I know exactly who I am offering the steaks to, I am sure he would gladly eat a plate full of it seeing as how it is of no concern to him. :lol: Some of us are smart enough to realize Mother Nature finds a way, some of us are blinded by the bones on a deer's head and cannot see that unfortunately. That is what it is I suppose but it is not too hard to see who has the agenda here...so again I thank you for keeping us up to date on this topic. Some of us learned early on that Mother Nature is out to kill us all....others well they would rather pretend all is right in the world if it means they get bigger antlers. I really wonder if some of the big antler guys with an agenda have ever eaten a piece of venison. :sad:


----------



## otcarcher

357Maximum said:


> Thank You for posting the info. Too bad those that would rather stick their head in the dirt and treat CWD as just a distraction to protect their almighty trophy antler obsession give you so much grief over it. If I ever shoot a deer with CWD I know exactly who I am offering the steaks to, I am sure he would gladly eat a plate full of it seeing as how it is of no concern to him. :lol: Some of us are smart enough to realize Mother Nature finds a way, some of us are blinded by the bones on a deer's head and cannot see that unfortunately. That is what it is I suppose but it is not too hard to see who has the agenda here...so again I thank you for keeping us up to date on this topic. Some of us learned early on that Mother Nature is out to kill us all....others well they would rather pretend all is right in the world if it means they get bigger antlers. I really wonder if some of the big antler guys with an agenda have ever eaten a piece of venison. :sad:


I'm not sticking my head in the sand at all. I want to see the discussion to remain factual instead of anti-meat agenda driven nonsense. He's attempted to blame the meat industry by connecting cattle to sporadic CJD since the 90's when it took his mom. This discussion has nothing to do with antlers Maxi. It's about sticking with facts, not BS.


----------



## 357Maximum

otcarcher said:


> I'm not sticking my head in the sand at all. I want to see the discussion to remain factual instead of anti-meat agenda driven nonsense. He's attempted to blame the meat industry by connecting cattle to sporadic CJD since the 90's when it took his mom. This discussion has nothing to do with antlers Maxi. It's about sticking with facts, not BS.



I don't believe you, and I feel your intentions are not genuine, not in the least, deal with it. It is my right to feel that way going from the evidence presented to me over the last couple of years...like I said...deal with it. The possibilities for critters both big and small to morph/evolve is very real. The proof is all around us, the fact that you would rather ignore this just for a few more inches of bone tells me all I need to know. The fact you get away with constantly insulting this man is also a bit beyond belief. I do not allow that type of behavior on my forum, but I do not control this one.........lucky for you. I knew it was a mistake taking you off ignore. I will go fix that mistake now...so please feel free to type away.


----------



## otcarcher

357Maximum said:


> I don't believe you, and I feel your intentions are not genuine, not in the least, deal with it. It is my right to feel that way going from the evidence presented to me over the last couple of years...like I said...deal with it. The possibilities for critters both big and small to morph/evolve is very real. The proof is all around us, the fact that you would rather ignore this just for a few more inches of bone tells me all I need to know. The fact you get away with constantly insulting this man is also a bit beyond belief. I do not allow that type of behavior on my forum, but I do not control this one.........lucky for you. I knew it was a mistake taking you off ignore. I will go fix that mistake now...so please feel free to type away.


Who is Terry Singletary? Look for yourself. You don't have to believe me. I couldn't care less. This is but one example of hundreds Maxi. You want more?

https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/

I'm not making this up. It has zero to do with antlers. 

Additionally, I've already sent Steve other links to support my statements. His to choice to share or not. This agenda of Terry's started in Texas, then spread from there.


----------



## terry

otcarcher said:


> Who is Terry Singletary? Look for yourself. You don't have to believe me. I couldn't care less. This is but one example of hundreds Maxi. You want more?
> 
> https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/
> 
> I'm not making this up. It has zero to do with antlers.
> 
> Additionally, I've already sent Steve other links to support my statements. His to choice to share or not. This agenda of Terry's started in Texas, then spread from there.


otcarcher, post: 6656883, member: 103301, like i said before, sadly, you have nothing, you and your industry have nothing but rhetoric. everything i said back in the old article has come to pass, and you still just can't figure that out, so please, keep posting it. but for others, this link below will explain who they are.

let's take a closer look shall we ;

The Center for Consumer Freedom (CCF) (formerly called the "Guest Choice Network (GCN)") is a front group for the restaurant, alcohol and tobacco industries. It runs media campaigns which oppose the efforts of scientists, doctors, health advocates, environmentalists and groups like Mothers Against Drunk Driving, calling them "the Nanny Culture -- the growing fraternity of food cops, health care enforcers, anti-meat activists, and meddling bureaucrats who 'know what's best for you.'"

CCF is registered as a tax-exempt, non-profit organization under the IRS code 501(c)(3). Its advisory board is comprised mainly of representatives from the restaurant, meat and alcoholic beverage industries.

http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Center_for_Consumer_Freedom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Consumer_Freedom

SNIP...SEE FULL TEXT AND MORE HERE

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2011/09/mad-cow-scaremongers.html

http://madcowusda.blogspot.com/2014/09/mad-cow-scaremongers-consumerfreedomcom.html

otcarcher, post: 6656883, member: 103301, you and your cervid captive farming industry buddies bring nothing but rhetoric to the table. that is why you are a big part of the problem, and will continue to be so imo. especially if they have you as a spokesperson...LOL!


Sunday, February 25, 2018

PRION ROUND TABLE CONFERENCE 2018 MAY, 22-25 A REVIEW

http://prionconference.blogspot.com/2018/02/prion-round-table-conference-2018-may.html


terry


----------



## otcarcher

Yea, you said the same thing in Texas and Iowa too. Antlers had nothing to do with them calling you out either. Your anti-meat agenda has spread from Texas to the the North. It's now Michigan's turn to be exposed to your absolute nonsense. You had one goal from the start, to link meat to the death of your loved one . You couldn't link cattle, now you're moving to deer and venison. What better way to end hunting than to instill fear in hunters that meat will kill them. 

And the fear-mongering continues in your recent ramblings trying to link sCJD with CWD. It doesn't exist. Not according to the CDC, or the WHO, or the Neurological Institutes of various states. You'll post links ad nauseum but completely ignore the 10 other studies that refute it. You aren't looking for a factual conversation, you're looking for a scapegoat.

But hey, maybe if you cut and paste enough nonsense you know absolutely zero about, you'll succeed in blaming venison where you failed in blaming cattle.


----------



## bioactive

So this is Terry Singletary? While I feel for his loss due to CJD he has shown himself over the years to be a shrill alarmist who works tirelessly to frighten people without any sound science behind his rants.


----------



## bioactive

Terry has been doing this for a long, long time. Here is an article from 2003 identifying him as a fear-mongerer regarding beef. He subsequently moved on to venison. He is a high school dropout with no scientific credentials who posts speculation as fact. https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/


----------



## otcarcher

bioactive said:


> Terry has been doing this for a long, long time. Here is an article from 2003 identifying him as a fear-monger regarding beef. He subsequently moved on to venison. He is a high school dropout with no scientific credentials who posts speculation as fact. https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/


Yep. I posted the same a few posts ago. There are 100's more examples out there of the same nonsense.


----------



## Liver and Onions

bioactive said:


> Terry has been doing this for a long, long time. Here is an article from 2003 identifying him as a fear-mongerer regarding beef. He subsequently moved on to venison. He is a high school dropout with no scientific credentials who posts speculation as fact. https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/


Terry, could you post your credentials ?

L & O


----------



## otcarcher

Liver and Onions said:


> Terry, could you post your credentials ?
> 
> L & O


Terry Singletary — A retired machinist and high school dropout, Terry Singletary suffered the tragic loss of his mother to “sporadic” Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) in 1997. Desperate to find an explanation for his mother’s death, he has devoted himself to the sad and fruitless task of connecting her death to her diet. Various reports confirm that Mrs. Singletary’s life was claimed by the most common sub-type of CJD (one that accounts for 70 percent of “sporadic” cases). Sporadic CJD, unlike its newer “variant,” is not linked to meat.
As the self-appointed international coordinator of CJD Watch, an organization he co-founded with social worker Deborah Oney, Singletary is cited in media reports as an apparent expert on tracking mad cow disease. This despite his lack of formal education and the absence for support from any credible academic, medical or scientific authority. His sensationalist allegations about the safety of U.S. beef have found their way into hundreds of newspapers and broadcasts. Singletary moderates a mad-cow discussion forum run by a vegetarian activist group; his contributions account for more than half the traffic on the “BSE-L” mailing list, which is generally read by real scientists. Animal rights activists and other food-scare artists frequently refer to him as “Dr. Terry Singletary,” apparently an honorary degree as he has yet to finish high school.
Like many activists, Singletary ignores overwhelming epidemiological and laboratory evidence that rules out a connection between sporadic CJD and beef. Relying entirely on shallow circumstantial evidence and frequent repetition of claims which have been publicly refuted as false, he also blindly insists upon a mad-cow with Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, and Lou Gehrig’s disease. His specific allegations have been clearly refuted by Centers for Disease Countrol and Prevention scientists in the journalNeurology


Hope this helps with your questions about Terry the "Flounder"

https://iowawhitetail.com/forum/thr...-prions-cwd-not-good-for-hunters.49504/page-2


----------



## otcarcher

otcarcher said:


> Terry Singletary — A retired machinist and high school dropout, Terry Singletary suffered the tragic loss of his mother to “sporadic” Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) in 1997. Desperate to find an explanation for his mother’s death, he has devoted himself to the sad and fruitless task of connecting her death to her diet. Various reports confirm that Mrs. Singletary’s life was claimed by the most common sub-type of CJD (one that accounts for 70 percent of “sporadic” cases). Sporadic CJD, unlike its newer “variant,” is not linked to meat.
> As the self-appointed international coordinator of CJD Watch, an organization he co-founded with social worker Deborah Oney, Singletary is cited in media reports as an apparent expert on tracking mad cow disease. This despite his lack of formal education and the absence for support from any credible academic, medical or scientific authority. His sensationalist allegations about the safety of U.S. beef have found their way into hundreds of newspapers and broadcasts. Singletary moderates a mad-cow discussion forum run by a vegetarian activist group; his contributions account for more than half the traffic on the “BSE-L” mailing list, which is generally read by real scientists. Animal rights activists and other food-scare artists frequently refer to him as “Dr. Terry Singletary,” apparently an honorary degree as he has yet to finish high school.
> Like many activists, Singletary ignores overwhelming epidemiological and laboratory evidence that rules out a connection between sporadic CJD and beef. Relying entirely on shallow circumstantial evidence and frequent repetition of claims which have been publicly refuted as false, he also blindly insists upon a mad-cow with Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, and Lou Gehrig’s disease. His specific allegations have been clearly refuted by Centers for Disease Countrol and Prevention scientists in the journalNeurology
> 
> 
> Hope this helps with your questions about Terry the "Flounder"
> 
> https://iowawhitetail.com/forum/thr...-prions-cwd-not-good-for-hunters.49504/page-2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Another comment about Terry from a forum in New York.....

"Ill do some reading, but at first skim through, his blog is full of PETA back patting and all kinds of things that raise my eyebrow."


----------



## otcarcher

The bottom line......
These links are being shared ad nauseum in multiple forums across the country by a fear-mongering anti-meat zealot, who is a high school dropout retired machinist with absolutely no formal college education or experience in this field of study.


----------



## terry

bioactive said:


> Terry has been doing this for a long, long time. Here is an article from 2003 identifying him as a fear-mongerer regarding beef. He subsequently moved on to venison. He is a high school dropout with no scientific credentials who posts speculation as fact. https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/ *Jim Brauker, Ph.D
> www.extremedeerhabitat.com*


Jim, dr. Brauker, or bioactive, and otcarcher et al, you are really showing your ignorance with your lack of knowledge about the CWD TSE Prion, especially if this is all you captive game farmers et al have. very sad, and very possible, very dangerous for the folks you do business with...

Posted On December 20, 2003

AFTER THE FIRST CASE OF MAD COW DISEASE IN THE USA WAS DOCUMENTED

" Like many activists, Singletary ignores overwhelming epidemiological and laboratory evidence that rules out a connection between sporadic CJD and beef. Relying entirely on shallow circumstantial evidence and frequent repetition of claims which have been publicly refuted as false, he also blindly insists upon a mad-cow with Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, and Lou Gehrig’s disease. "

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/article_detail.cfm/a/138-mad-cow-scaremongers

SO, just who are The Center for Consumer Freedom ;

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/index.cfm

let's take a closer look shall we ;

The Center for Consumer Freedom (CCF) (formerly called the "Guest Choice Network (GCN)") is a front group for the restaurant, alcohol and tobacco industries. It runs media campaigns which oppose the efforts of scientists, doctors, health advocates, environmentalists and groups like Mothers Against Drunk Driving, calling them "the Nanny Culture -- the growing fraternity of food cops, health care enforcers, anti-meat activists, and meddling bureaucrats who 'know what's best for you.'"

CCF is registered as a tax-exempt, non-profit organization under the IRS code 501(c)(3). Its advisory board is comprised mainly of representatives from the restaurant, meat and alcoholic beverage industries.

http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Center_for_Consumer_Freedom

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Consumer_Freedom

SNIP...SEE FULL TEXT AND MORE HERE

http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2011/09/mad-cow-scaremongers.html

http://betaamyloidcjd.blogspot.com/2010/12/alimentary-prion-infections-touch-down.html

http://madcowusda.blogspot.com/2014/09/mad-cow-scaremongers-consumerfreedomcom.html

NOW, let’s review the TSE prion aka mad cow type disease science to date, since this consumerfreedom.com article was published in December of 2003, shall we...

PRION CONFERENCE 2015, 2016, 2017, ON potential for CWD TSE PRION ZOONOSIS, if it has not happened already...

O.05: Transmission of prions to primates after extended silent incubation periods: Implications for BSE and scrapie risk assessment in human populations Emmanuel Comoy, Jacqueline Mikol, Valerie Durand, Sophie Luccantoni, Evelyne Correia, Nathalie Lescoutra, Capucine Dehen, and Jean-Philippe Deslys Atomic Energy Commission; Fontenay-aux-Roses, France Prion diseases (PD) are the unique neurodegenerative proteinopathies reputed to be transmissible under field conditions since decades. The transmission of Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE) to humans evidenced that an animal PD might be zoonotic under appropriate conditions. Contrarily, in the absence of obvious (epidemiological or experimental) elements supporting a transmission or genetic predispositions, PD, like the other proteinopathies, are reputed to occur spontaneously (atpical animal prion strains, sporadic CJD summing 80% of human prion cases). Non-human primate models provided the first evidences supporting the transmissibiity of human prion strains and the zoonotic potential of BSE. Among them, cynomolgus macaques brought major information for BSE risk assessment for human health (Chen, 2014), according to their phylogenetic proximity to humans and extended lifetime. We used this model to assess the zoonotic potential of other animal PD from bovine, ovine and cervid origins even after very long silent incubation periods.

*** We recently observed the direct transmission of a natural classical scrapie isolate to macaque after a 10-year silent incubation period,

***with features similar to some reported for human cases of sporadic CJD, albeit requiring fourfold long incubation than BSE. Scrapie, as recently evoked in humanized mice (Cassard, 2014),

***is the third potentially zoonotic PD (with BSE and L-type BSE),

***thus questioning the origin of human sporadic cases.

We will present an updated panorama of our different transmission studies and discuss the implications of such extended incubation periods on risk assessment of animal PD for human health.
===============
***thus questioning the origin of human sporadic cases***
===============
***our findings suggest that possible transmission risk of H-type BSE to sheep and human. Bioassay will be required to determine whether the PMCA products are infectious to these animals.
==============

https://prion2015.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/prion2015abstracts.pdf

PRION 2016 TOKYO

Saturday, April 23, 2016

SCRAPIE WS-01: Prion diseases in animals and zoonotic potential 2016

Prion. 10:S15-S21. 2016 ISSN: 1933-6896 printl 1933-690X online

Taylor & Francis

Prion 2016 Animal Prion Disease Workshop Abstracts

WS-01: Prion diseases in animals and zoonotic potential

Transmission data also revealed that several scrapie prions propagate in HuPrP-Tg mice with efficiency comparable to that of cattle BSE. While the efficiency of transmission at primary passage was low, subsequent passages resulted in a highly virulent prion disease in both Met129 and Val129 mice.
Transmission of the different scrapie isolates in these mice leads to the emergence of prion strain phenotypes that showed similar characteristics to those displayed by MM1 or VV2 sCJD prion.

These results demonstrate that scrapie prions have a zoonotic potential and raise new questions about the possible link between animal and human prions.

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/19336896.2016.1163048?journalCode=kprn20

why do we not want to do TSE transmission studies on chimpanzees $

5. A positive result from a chimpanzee challenged severly would likely create alarm in some circles even if the result could not be interpreted for man. I have a view that all these agents could be transmitted provided a large enough dose by appropriate routes was given and the animals kept long enough. Until the mechanisms of the species barrier are more clearly understood it might be best to retain that hypothesis.

snip...

R. BRADLEY

https://web.archive.org/web/2017012...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1990/09/23001001.pdf

Title: Transmission of scrapie prions to primate after an extended silent incubation period)

*** In complement to the recent demonstration that humanized mice are susceptible to scrapie, we report here the first observation of direct transmission of a natural classical scrapie isolate to a macaque after a 10-year incubation period. Neuropathologic examination revealed all of the features of a prion disease: spongiform change, neuronal loss, and accumulation of PrPres throughout the CNS.

*** This observation strengthens the questioning of the harmlessness of scrapie to humans, at a time when protective measures for human and animal health are being dismantled and reduced as c-BSE is considered controlled and being eradicated.

*** Our results underscore the importance of precautionary and protective measures and the necessity for long-term experimental transmission studies to assess the zoonotic potential of other animal prion strains.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?SEQ_NO_115=313160


----------



## otcarcher

And just like in Texas, Iowa, New York, and elsewhere....Terry continues the anti-meat, anti-hunting, PETA agenda by calling those who call him out for exactly who he is as "Captive Game Farmers". We are not, nor are we apologetic to them. It's time for you and PETA to stop the fear-mongering here.


----------



## terry

terry said:


> Jim, dr. Brauker, or bioactive, and otcarcher et al, you are really showing your ignorance with your lack of knowledge about the CWD TSE Prion, especially if this is all you captive game farmers et al have. very sad, and very possible, very dangerous for the folks you do business with...
> 
> Posted On December 20, 2003
> 
> AFTER THE FIRST CASE OF MAD COW DISEASE IN THE USA WAS DOCUMENTED
> 
> " Like many activists, Singletary ignores overwhelming epidemiological and laboratory evidence that rules out a connection between sporadic CJD and beef. Relying entirely on shallow circumstantial evidence and frequent repetition of claims which have been publicly refuted as false, he also blindly insists upon a mad-cow with Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, and Lou Gehrig’s disease. "
> 
> http://www.consumerfreedom.com/article_detail.cfm/a/138-mad-cow-scaremongers
> 
> SO, just who are The Center for Consumer Freedom ;
> 
> http://www.consumerfreedom.com/index.cfm
> 
> let's take a closer look shall we ;
> 
> The Center for Consumer Freedom (CCF) (formerly called the "Guest Choice Network (GCN)") is a front group for the restaurant, alcohol and tobacco industries. It runs media campaigns which oppose the efforts of scientists, doctors, health advocates, environmentalists and groups like Mothers Against Drunk Driving, calling them "the Nanny Culture -- the growing fraternity of food cops, health care enforcers, anti-meat activists, and meddling bureaucrats who 'know what's best for you.'"
> 
> CCF is registered as a tax-exempt, non-profit organization under the IRS code 501(c)(3). Its advisory board is comprised mainly of representatives from the restaurant, meat and alcoholic beverage industries.
> 
> http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=Center_for_Consumer_Freedom
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Consumer_Freedom
> 
> SNIP...SEE FULL TEXT AND MORE HERE
> 
> http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/2011/09/mad-cow-scaremongers.html
> 
> http://betaamyloidcjd.blogspot.com/2010/12/alimentary-prion-infections-touch-down.html
> 
> http://madcowusda.blogspot.com/2014/09/mad-cow-scaremongers-consumerfreedomcom.html
> 
> NOW, let’s review the TSE prion aka mad cow type disease science to date, since this consumerfreedom.com article was published in December of 2003, shall we...
> 
> PRION CONFERENCE 2015, 2016, 2017, ON potential for CWD TSE PRION ZOONOSIS, if it has not happened already...Snip...


Continued part two...

*** WDA 2016 NEW YORK *** 

*** We found that CWD adapts to a new host more readily than BSE and that human PrP was unexpectedly prone to misfolding by CWD prions. In addition, we investigated the role of specific regions of the bovine, deer and human PrP protein in resistance to conversion by prions from another species. We have concluded that the human protein has a region that confers unusual susceptibility to conversion by CWD prions. 

Wildlife Disease Risk Communication Research Contributes to Wildlife Trust Administration Exploring perceptions about chronic wasting disease risks among wildlife and agriculture professionals and stakeholders 

http://www.wda2016.org/uploads/5/8/6/1/58613359/wda_2016_conference_proceedings_low_res.pdf

Prion 2017 Conference Abstracts CWD

2017 PRION CONFERENCE 

First evidence of intracranial and peroral transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) into Cynomolgus macaques: a work in progress 

Stefanie Czub1, Walter Schulz-Schaeffer2, Christiane Stahl-Hennig3, Michael Beekes4, Hermann Schaetzl5 and Dirk Motzkus6 1 
University of Calgary Faculty of Veterinary Medicine/Canadian Food Inspection Agency; 2Universitatsklinikum des Saarlandes und Medizinische Fakultat der Universitat des Saarlandes; 3 Deutsches Primaten Zentrum/Goettingen; 4 Robert-Koch-Institut Berlin; 5 University of Calgary Faculty of Veterinary Medicine; 6 presently: Boehringer Ingelheim Veterinary Research Center; previously: Deutsches Primaten Zentrum/Goettingen 

This is a progress report of a project which started in 2009. 21 cynomolgus macaques were challenged with characterized CWD material from white-tailed deer (WTD) or elk by intracerebral (ic), oral, and skin exposure routes. Additional blood transfusion experiments are supposed to assess the CWD contamination risk of human blood product. Challenge materials originated from symptomatic cervids for ic, skin scarification and partially per oral routes (WTD brain). Challenge material for feeding of muscle derived from preclinical WTD and from preclinical macaques for blood transfusion experiments. We have confirmed that the CWD challenge material contained at least two different CWD agents (brain material) as well as CWD prions in muscle-associated nerves. 

Here we present first data on a group of animals either challenged ic with steel wires or per orally and sacrificed with incubation times ranging from 4.5 to 6.9 years at postmortem. Three animals displayed signs of mild clinical disease, including anxiety, apathy, ataxia and/or tremor. In four animals wasting was observed, two of those had confirmed diabetes. All animals have variable signs of prion neuropathology in spinal cords and brains and by supersensitive IHC, reaction was detected in spinal cord segments of all animals. Protein misfolding cyclic amplification (PMCA), real-time quaking-induced conversion (RT-QuiC) and PET-blot assays to further substantiate these findings are on the way, as well as bioassays in bank voles and transgenic mice. 

At present, a total of 10 animals are sacrificed and read-outs are ongoing. Preclinical incubation of the remaining macaques covers a range from 6.4 to 7.10 years. Based on the species barrier and an incubation time of > 5 years for BSE in macaques and about 10 years for scrapie in macaques, we expected an onset of clinical disease beyond 6 years post inoculation. 


PRION 2017 CONFERENCE DECIPHERING NEURODEGENERATIVE DISORDERS 

*** PRION 2017 CONFERENCE VIDEO 





http://prion2017.org/programme/

TUESDAY, JUNE 13, 2017

PRION 2017 CONFERENCE ABSTRACT 

First evidence of intracranial and peroral transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD) into Cynomolgus macaques: a work in progress

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/06/prion-2017-conference-abstract-first.html

TUESDAY, JULY 04, 2017

*** PRION 2017 CONFERENCE ABSTRACTS ON CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD TSE PRION ***

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/07/prion-2017-conference-abstracts-on.html

***Moreover, sporadic disease has never been observed in breeding colonies or primate research laboratories, most notably among hundreds of animals over several decades of study at the National Institutes of Health25, and in nearly twenty older animals continuously housed in our own facility.*** 

http://www.nature.com/articles/srep11573 

SATURDAY, JULY 29, 2017 

Risk Advisory Opinion: Potential Human Health Risks from Chronic Wasting Disease CFIA, PHAC, HC (HPFB and FNIHB), INAC, Parks Canada, ECCC and AAFC 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/07/risk-advisory-opinion-potential-human.html

> However, to date, no CWD infections have been reported in people. 

key word here is 'reported'. science has shown that CWD in humans will look like sporadic CJD. SO, how can one assume that CWD has not already transmitted to humans? they can't, and it's as simple as that. from all recorded science to date, CWD has already transmitted to humans, and it's being misdiagnosed as sporadic CJD. ...terry 

LOOKING FOR CWD IN HUMANS AS nvCJD or as an ATYPICAL CJD, LOOKING IN ALL THE WRONG PLACES $$$ 

*** These results would seem to suggest that CWD does indeed have zoonotic potential, at least as judged by the compatibility of CWD prions and their human PrPC target. Furthermore, extrapolation from this simple in vitro assay suggests that if zoonotic CWD occurred, it would most likely effect those of the PRNP codon 129-MM genotype and that the PrPres type would be similar to that found in the most common subtype of sCJD (MM1).*** 

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.4161/pri.28124?src=

http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.4161/pri.28124?needAccess=true

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/20/1/13-0858_article.

TUESDAY, SEPTEMBER 12, 2017 

CDC Now Recommends Strongly consider having the deer or elk tested for CWD before you eat the meat 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2017/09/cdc-now-recommends-strongly-consider.html

SATURDAY, JANUARY 27, 2018 

CDC CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD TSE PRION UPDATE REPORT USA JANUARY 2018

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2018/01/cdc-chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-tse.html

Sunday, February 25, 2018 

PRION ROUND TABLE CONFERENCE 2018 MAY, 22-25 A REVIEW

http://prionconference.blogspot.com/2018/02/prion-round-table-conference-2018-may.html


----------



## otcarcher

https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/

It's time for the known PETA apologist and fear-mongering anti-hunter to follow the same path as other hunting forums across the country....banned.


----------



## terry

bioactive said:


> Terry has been doing this for a long, long time. Here is an article from 2003 identifying him as a fear-mongerer regarding beef. He subsequently moved on to venison. He is a high school dropout with no scientific credentials who posts speculation as fact. https://www.consumerfreedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/





terry said:


> Continued part two...
> 
> 
> eedom.com/articles/138-mad-cow-scaremongers/


Alzheimer’s disease, iatrogenic, and Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy TSE Prion disease, that is the question ??? 

>>> The only tenable public line will be that "more research is required’’ <<< 

>>> possibility on a transmissible prion remains open<<< 

O.K., so it’s about 23 years later, so somebody please tell me, when is "more research is required’’ enough time for evaluation ?

[9. Whilst this matter is not at the moment directly concerned with the iatrogenic CJD cases from hgH, there remains a possibility of litigation here, and this presents an added complication. There are also results to be made available shortly (1) concerning a farmer with CJD who had BSE animals, (2) on the possible transmissibility of Alzheimer’s and (3) a CMO letter on prevention of iatrogenic CJD transmission in neurosurgery, all of which will serve to increase media interest.]

https://web.archive.org/web/2017012...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1992/11/04001001.pdf

https://web.archive.org/web/2004031...einquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1992/12/16005001.pdf

https://web.archive.org/web/20040315075058/www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1992/12/16005001.pdf

snip...see full Singeltary Nature comment here; 

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v525/n7568/full/nature15369.html#/comments

see Singeltary comments to Plos ; 

Alzheimer's disease

let's not forget the elephant in the room. curing Alzheimer's would be a great and wonderful thing, but for starters, why not start with the obvious, lets prove the cause or causes, and then start to stop that. think iatrogenic, friendly fire, or the pass it forward mode of transmission. think medical, surgical, dental, tissue, blood, related transmission. think transmissible spongiform encephalopathy aka tse prion disease aka mad cow type disease... 

Commentary: Evidence for human transmission of amyloid-β pathology and cerebral amyloid angiopathy

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/comment?id=info:do I/10.1371/annotation/933cc83a-a384-45c3-b3b2-336882c30f9d
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnagi.2016.00005/full

Self-Propagative Replication of Ab Oligomers Suggests Potential Transmissibility in Alzheimer Disease 

*** Singeltary comment PLoS *** 

Alzheimer’s disease and Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy prion disease, Iatrogenic, what if ? 

Posted by flounder on 05 Nov 2014 at 21:27 GMT 

http://www.plosone.org/annotation/listThread.action?root=82860

Tuesday, December 12, 2017 

Neuropathology of iatrogenic Creutzfeldt–Jakob disease and immunoassay of French cadaver-sourced growth hormone batches suggest possible transmission of tauopathy and long incubation periods for the transmission of Abeta pathology

http://tauopathies.blogspot.com/2017/12/neuropathology-of-iatrogenic.html

PRION Conference Roundtable 2018

http://prionconference.blogspot.com/

Terry


----------



## otcarcher

Terry Singletary — A retired machinist and high school dropout, Terry Singletary suffered the tragic loss of his mother to “sporadic” Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) in 1997. Desperate to find an explanation for his mother’s death, he has devoted himself to the sad and fruitless task of connecting her death to her diet. Various reports confirm that Mrs. Singletary’s life was claimed by the most common sub-type of CJD (one that accounts for 70 percent of “sporadic” cases). Sporadic CJD, unlike its newer “variant,” is not linked to meat.

As the self-appointed international coordinator of CJD Watch, an organization he co-founded with social worker Deborah Oney, Singletary is cited in media reports as an apparent expert on tracking mad cow disease. This despite his lack of formal education and the absence for support from any credible academic, medical or scientific authority. His sensationalist allegations about the safety of U.S. beef have found their way into hundreds of newspapers and broadcasts. Singletary moderates a mad-cow discussion forum run by a vegetarian activist group; his contributions account for more than half the traffic on the “BSE-L” mailing list, which is generally read by real scientists. Animal rights activists and other food-scare artists frequently refer to him as “Dr. Terry Singletary,” apparently an honorary degree as he has yet to finish high school.

Like many activists, Singletary ignores overwhelming epidemiological and laboratory evidence that rules out a connection between sporadic CJD and beef. Relying entirely on shallow circumstantial evidence and frequent repetition of claims which have been publicly refuted as false, he also blindly insists upon a mad-cow with Alzheimer’s, Parkinson’s, and Lou Gehrig’s disease. His specific allegations have been clearly refuted by Centers for Disease Countrol and Prevention scientists in the journal Neurology.


----------



## Rainman68

I Googled Terry and found this.

*Guinness World Records - Most copy and pastes in a hunting forum thread - Terry Singletary 2018.*


----------



## Lily Furina

https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/061201j.aspx

*Study: chronic wasting disease spread through blood, saliva, blood-feeding insects – Ticks!*

Chronic wasting disease might be passed in the blood and saliva of infected deer, according to a Colorado State University-led study published in the Oct. 6 edition of Science.

Researchers say the findings raise new questions about whether the disease can be spread by blood-sucking insects or social contact between animals. Moreover, the evidence suggests that no tissue from an infected animal can be considered free of disease-causing prions.

Chronic wasting disease is a degenerative brain disease in cervids characterized by weight loss leading to death. It was discovered in 1967 in mule deer at a wildlife research facility in Colorado. Today, CWD has been found in free-ranging and captive deer and elk in 14 states and two Canadian provinces.

The research team tested the blood, saliva, feces, and urine of CWD-infected deer to determine how the disease is passed between animals. Infectious prions were discovered in the animals' tonsils as soon as three months after exposure to saliva or blood from an infected deer.

Scientists have been at a loss as to how animals were infecting one another with the fatal disease agent. "This study shows for the first time that CWD can be passed to deer that come into contact with the blood and saliva of infected deer," said study leader, Dr. Edward A. Hoover, a CSU Distinguished Professor in the Department of Microbiology.

Grooming, licking, and nuzzling are important social interactions among deer and elk—behaviors that are accompanied by salivary exchange.

Although there are no known cases of CWD transmission to humans, people should avoid bodily fluids from CWD and other prion infections, Dr. Hoover said. "The study also causes us to reconsider a potential role for blood-feeding insects such as mosquitoes and ticks in the transmission of CWD or other prion infections," he added.

---

The widespread tick population explosion coincides with the spred of CWD-INFECTED animals.

Of course we all know that the massive tick populaiton is due the the invasion of the coyotes and the demise of the fox. Unless steps are taking to reduce the populaiton of coyotes our deer hunting will soon come to an end.


----------



## otcarcher

Who are you trying to kid Terry? Just couldn't stay away could you? Losing ground with your fear-mongering blog?


----------



## Liver and Onions

I hadn't thought about that possibility. I think that would explain why she/he didn't know how to spell 'Anishinaabe'.

L & O


----------



## otcarcher

Liver and Onions said:


> I hadn't thought about that possibility. I think that would explain why she/he didn't know how to spell 'Anishinaabe'.
> 
> L & O


It's obvious to those of us who have seen him post like this for a decade or more. Let it ride and just watch.....


----------



## Steve

Lily Furina said:


> https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/061201j.aspx
> 
> *Study: chronic wasting disease spread through blood, saliva, blood-feeding insects – Ticks!*
> 
> Chronic wasting disease might be passed in the blood and saliva of infected deer, according to a Colorado State University-led study published in the Oct. 6 edition of Science.
> 
> Researchers say the findings raise new questions about whether the disease can be spread by blood-sucking insects or social contact between animals. Moreover, the evidence suggests that no tissue from an infected animal can be considered free of disease-causing prions.
> 
> Chronic wasting disease is a degenerative brain disease in cervids characterized by weight loss leading to death. It was discovered in 1967 in mule deer at a wildlife research facility in Colorado. Today, CWD has been found in free-ranging and captive deer and elk in 14 states and two Canadian provinces.
> 
> The research team tested the blood, saliva, feces, and urine of CWD-infected deer to determine how the disease is passed between animals. Infectious prions were discovered in the animals' tonsils as soon as three months after exposure to saliva or blood from an infected deer.
> 
> Scientists have been at a loss as to how animals were infecting one another with the fatal disease agent. "This study shows for the first time that CWD can be passed to deer that come into contact with the blood and saliva of infected deer," said study leader, Dr. Edward A. Hoover, a CSU Distinguished Professor in the Department of Microbiology.
> 
> Grooming, licking, and nuzzling are important social interactions among deer and elk—behaviors that are accompanied by salivary exchange.
> 
> Although there are no known cases of CWD transmission to humans, people should avoid bodily fluids from CWD and other prion infections, Dr. Hoover said. "The study also causes us to reconsider a potential role for blood-feeding insects such as mosquitoes and ticks in the transmission of CWD or other prion infections," he added.
> 
> ---
> 
> The widespread tick population explosion coincides with the spred of CWD-INFECTED animals.
> 
> Of course we all know that the massive tick populaiton is due the the invasion of the coyotes and the demise of the fox. Unless steps are taking to reduce the populaiton of coyotes our deer hunting will soon come to an end.


Banned a half dozen trolls today.


----------



## otcarcher

Steve said:


> Banned a half dozen trolls today.


And there's your answer.....Good job Steve.


----------

